# I found my way into HauntForum



## WitchOtastic (Jul 1, 2009)

WooHoo...I finally made in back in here  ok I'm really bad with passwords 

Anyways I’m Tracee….aka WitcOtastic

I have been a Halloween enthusiast for as long as I can remember. It wasn’t until I purchased my first home did decorating my yard become somewhat of a passion (OK obsession). 2008 was really my first year in experimenting and expanding my prop building knowledge. So look out….I want bigger, better and scarier in the years to come. Like I always say...I don’t want to just scare my visitors….I want to haunt their dreams….I won’t be happy until someone brings a priest along with them trick-or-treating for protection…Muahahahahaha..... 

Enough being silly....I Just wanted to say hi and thank you ALL for inspiring me so much over the past few years to grow my home haunt. 

Happy Hauntings


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Tracee!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

welcome to the forum I see your gonna fit in just fine here


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Welcome to the forum, bigger and bigger is always better and better!!


----------



## WitchOtastic (Jul 1, 2009)

Thanks for the Welcome!! Sadly I have never used a forum before...and I can't figure out how to post anything! I suck! lol


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

WELCOME!!! I've been here for years and I still don't know how to post pics...lol...don't feel bad!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum, Witch. You may fnd that the portal to new skills opens magically once you reach 10 posts (and the Forum unlocks the door).


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

ScreamingScarecrow Screams&#8230;


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

So glad to see you back here Tracee!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Hi and welcome !!!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Glad your here. Hope to see pics of your stuff soon.
I like the part about TOTers bringing a priest with them to be safe. You know you made it when they come and try to exorsize your haunt.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I see you finally got a thread posted...good work!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum Tracee!!!!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

bwahahahahaha!

welcome to the madhouse!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, WitchO! Post some pics of your haunt when you have a chance.


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

Another paper mache person! Woohoo!


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Hello and welcome.


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Hi and welcome WitchOtastic! You're definitely in the right place!


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Hello & welcome back, Tracee!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi Tracee, welcome back


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Howdy and welcome WitchOtastic.


----------

